# Rediscovering one's "Self"



## Coastlife247 (Jun 28, 2013)

So I'm an introvert. Have always been the inward thinker bored with small talk, and only really paying attention to conversations that interest me or I find perplexing. 

So when I meet girls I steer clear of I live on a sailboat unless they specifically ask. Because it only describes a thing I do not who I am. 

I became a liveaboard Last April. I love my fortress of solitude but I'm also 25 so still feel the need to socialize "drink socially" on weekends. The one night stands are fun, but how do I use the most of the minimalist lifestyle I have.

Currently reading Walden by Henry David Thoreau and having a minor existential crisis. 

Note: if you don't know who Henry David Thoreau or what the word existential means, maybe you shouldn't comment...



My question is how do I rediscover the self I once knew so well?

Maybe some older liveaboards will be able to help. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spider0804 (Oct 12, 2011)

Probably will not get much advice from folks if you alienate alot of them before they even have a chance to make an impression.

If you do this in real life that could be part of your problem.

People sail and live aboard sailboats because they love it, I do not think the driving force behind most folks is "I want to be alone".

For me it is "I want to be free".


----------



## Coastlife247 (Jun 28, 2013)

Spider0804 said:


> Probably will not get much advice from folks if you alienate alot of them before they even have a chance to make an impression.
> 
> If you do this in real life that could be part of your problem.
> 
> ...


Your right, maybe not knowing H.D.T. Was a stretch. But I meant I wanted and intelligible answer. Like certain practices or pastimes that help rediscover ones desires and ideals over the basic answers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spider0804 (Oct 12, 2011)

My goals are just things I look at and go "You know, that would be alright doing for years at a time".

If you are already a liveaboard, and you like it, then you already know many things that you do not care for.

Sounds like you are just sort of lonely though to be honest, how many real friends do you have. People you could leave for a year and come back and it would be like yesterday.

If you are looking for someone to tell you how they found out what they wanted to do with the rest of their life, or if their current life was what they wanted.

I think that is something people tend to work through on their own over time by finding out what makes them content or not.


----------



## chesapeake1 (May 31, 2014)

Try to do certain things that make you feel less lonely. Join a gym, local softball league, etc. etc. Maybe try to have a real relationship and not just a one night stand


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Can you describe the " Self you used to know so well" ? What is it about that person that you want to re-discover? 

What are the topics of those conversations that " interest" you...or perplex you? 

Who are you today?  and what has changed? 

Who do you want to be tomorrow? How are you going to get there? 

Are you waiting for Godot?


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

I see a deep, tortured, poet in the making. Think Goethe on an aging Coronado 43 center cockpit.

You can only rediscover yourself in the middle of the ocean, with the turquoise blue seas cresting over your cockpit coaming, the wind tousling your sun-bleached hair, the faint aroma of the toilet deodorant wafting through the cabin, and bacon frying the pan over your alcohol stove.

Go forth young man! Rediscover your tortured soul! The ocean awaits! Don't forget the EPIRB and some Scotch.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

If you weren't living aboard when you lost your "self", how do you expect to find it on a boat? The only mystery to life is why so many people want to make it so mysterious.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

...Oh, and keep a diary, in addition to the log...

...Monday, July 6, 2014: Dragged my tortured soul from the sweat-stained berth that has become my private hell, a drizzle continues to fall under a gray canopy of clouds...Granola bars and chocolate milk for breakfast, followed by a shot of Scotch and a Marboro Light... can't find my last joint...

The Coronado is making good progress under sail - logged another 32 miles yesterday, rolling from gunwhale to gunwhale with each swell...the gap between the hull and the deck appears stable, no longer separating further with each wave...caught a tuna and stared deep into its unblinking eye...gills quivering, implored it: "...denizen of the deep, what is the secret of life? How do you manage to swim so gaily daily? Tell me, tell me, tell me!"
Ate tuna and crackers for lunch...followed by another swallow of Scotch - make that 2 swallows...and 2 more Marlboro lights...I look upward toward the sky as I cry out, "oh Lord, save my tortured soul" as the Coronado slowly sinks into the waves...where is that friggin' EPIRB???


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I think if you are 25 you are still evolving as a person. Making a rediscovery of a younger you probably does not make sense since you have gone beyond that person. What you probably need to do is discover who the new you might be.


----------



## Coastlife247 (Jun 28, 2013)

Geez you guys make it seem like I'm about to cut my wrist. I have a group of maybe 12-15 friends that live 20 mins away, and I just mean when I graduated high school, I knew myself. When I graduated college, I knew myself. Since moving away to a different state and starting my new job in the past year some things have changed. 
I used to know exactly what I wanted to do when free time came about. Now I seem to be indecisive not even sure what song I want to listen to at times. I'll go for a kayak ride and an hour into it I'll feel like doing something different, where I used to just be enthralled to be out on the water. 
The fishing is not as good as where I moved from so I lost that as well. 
I'm willing to try new things, so I'm just trying to get some new activities besides working on my boat. Like maybe learning to play a harmonica


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastlife247 (Jun 28, 2013)

PBzeer said:


> If you weren't living aboard when you lost your "self", how do you expect to find it on a boat? The only mystery to life is why so many people want to make it so mysterious.


I double majored in Biology and Psychology. Life is mysterious and complex. 
People are simple. (Just kidding)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Henry David was a prickly sort of person and must have been difficult to be with. However he did not see life as a single event, he after all left walden, left the jail house and filled his life with a new adventure at every turn. Life in the post modern technological age presents us with too many things to spend our time on and steals the time we need for experiencing our lives. In another current thread here, one talks about it "not being about the boat" implying it is about the adventure and the experience of being and living the adventure. 
The ambiguity you feel in a less structured environment (now out of school) is probably pretty common but can be cured by some good old critical thinking about where you want to go next. What ever you do, forget the harmonica or you might find your self further removed from polite society (just kidding).
John


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Coastlife247 said:


> So I'm an introvert. Have always been the inward thinker bored with small talk, and only really paying attention to conversations that interest me or I find perplexing.
> 
> My question is how do I rediscover the self I once knew so well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you an introvert? Or an a$$hole?

Whatever, being on a boat will not make a shred of difference.

When my (ex) girlfriend and I flew out to buy our boat and go cruising she said at the airport: "in a years time I will be a completely different person".

I asked who she is going to be.

A boat wont change you from being a narcissist (thats my definition of an existentialist). You can only do that by going out and shutting your mouth and listening to other people until you can appreciate that what they have to say is, at least, as important as what you have to say.

Mark


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Some try religion.


----------



## bblument (Oct 22, 2012)

Coastlife247 said:


> Geez you guys make it seem like I'm about to cut my wrist. I have a group of maybe 12-15 friends that live 20 mins away, and I just mean when I graduated high school, I knew myself. When I graduated college, I knew myself. Since moving away to a different state and starting my new job in the past year some things have changed.
> I used to know exactly what I wanted to do when free time came about. Now I seem to be indecisive not even sure what song I want to listen to at times. I'll go for a kayak ride and an hour into it I'll feel like doing something different, where I used to just be enthralled to be out on the water.
> The fishing is not as good as where I moved from so I lost that as well.
> I'm willing to try new things, so I'm just trying to get some new activities besides working on my boat. Like maybe learning to play a harmonica
> ...


Greetings, CoastLife...

Welcome to the beginning stages of adulthood. I'm saying/typing that with a big smile, without any malice, judgement, or sarcasm, simply because not only can I recall similar feelings from almost thirty years ago when I was your age, but I still have pangs of them to this day.

You referenced your high school and college days, when you "knew yourself." That was easy back then; your days and many nights were spent doing one of two things; completing tasks that others demanded you do (your teachers or your parents, usually), or blowing off steam while complaining about those tasks or rejoicing about their completion or, depending upon the task(s), actually looking forward to continuing them. Basically, though, those years are spent in large part pre-programmed by others for you, so young people's thoughts are on "self" almost constantly as sort of an innate reaction to so many outside influences that seem (and may very well be) beyond your control.

Once those outside influences/pressures are gone... no more classes, no more living at home under "house rules... you are free to do pretty much as you wish. You need to find a way to eat, and most people like to be clothed and sheltered to some extent. Everything else is totally up to you!!! YAY!! My response to that was to become a full time jazz musician from the ages of 21 - 24. To my surprise, I actually did quite well. I made enough money to support myself and my wife (we got married right out of college, and are still happily married 32 years later), but we supplemented with the odd day gig when we needed more food during the low tourist season  . Basically, thought, we enjoyed being free and had a great time.

Years passed. Priorities CONSTANTLY changed. Babies arrived. They became children.. then teenagers.. then young adults ... then moved out ... and here we are again, free of most responsibilities other than our full time jobs (which are HUGE responsibilities, and much more frustrating and time consuming than those nasty HS and college years we so railed against way back when... what in the world we were in such a hurry to leave that behind?!?!?), and we'll be retiring next year... when we'll find ourselves in YOUR situation again!! YAY!!

What have I learned? Self is an almost worthless concept. The happiest times in my life have been when I have been doing something that improved the lives of other people. When I can make someone else happy by helping them, teaching them, consoling them, or in any way help improve their life, I feel good my SELF. THAT, at least for us, has been the big lesson in life, and I learn it more and more every day. Took a long time for me. I never considered myself a selfish person, but I admit I've always had longings for things... I like and own a couple old cars, we've got a '72 Pearson 26 sailboat that still needs a bunch of work but is sailable, I'm a pilot and part owner in a plane, I've got a house that I really enjoy but requires a lot of maintenance and care, a small recording studio (I'm still an active jazz and classical musician). You know what? While I enjoy all of those things, they demand my time. They are responsibilities, and require maintenance. While I'm working on them, I'm not really helping anybody. I enjoy the feeling of a job-well-done when I complete a task on them, but I'm the only beneficiary for the most part. Yes, my wife and I fly and sail together and she enjoys both (but not as much as I do), and we'll occasionally take friends along, but the majority of the time all of those things are of no consequence to anyone other than me. Even after a great day sailing or flying, in the quiet of the night, I have to admit to myself that I don't sleep as contentedly as I do when I've spent the day helping someone ELSE.

I don't know if any of that helps or makes any sense. I guess all I'm saying is that, at least for me with the gift of hindsight looking back over 50+ years, time spent thinking and worrying about "self" and "what do I want" was pretty much time wasted. Self doesn't really matter. Most of the people I know who are searching for ways to "better themselves" or "be happy" end up getting more miserable. Look around your marina. Watch people. REALLY get to know folks. The truly happy, at-ease, accepting people are the folks who think about others first, and themselves last.

I hope I don't sound preachy.. I don't mean to. Like I said, I'm STILL learning these things for myself.

Best to you,

Barry


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Henry David would have seen a professional counselor, a social worker or psychologist who is trained at exploring these things. And if Henry David had been covered under Obamacare, he'd have been able to get that counseling for free, because mental health care is required to be paid for just like physical health care.

Or you might ask yourself, if these things bother you, why you would turn to a batch of strangers on the internet instead of reaching out to someone with credentials. Odds are they can do more, better, faster.


----------



## Jaramaz (Aug 9, 2013)

Mmm, was myself intentding to write something along the lines of bblument, just from a different angle. But the very same core.

In particular, it is quite typical for manhood: "_What have I learned? Self is an almost worthless concept. The happiest times in my life have been when I have been doing something that improved the lives of other people. When I can make someone else happy by helping them, teaching them, consoling them, or in any way help improve their life, I feel good_ "

There is a lot of philosophy coming in, one can discuss for very long the issue of existensilism (I think Mark has not really got the concept). One may ask if Walden is about being introvert, or looking for something else.
Still bblument captured it nice, when saying "Welcome to adualthood".

One gets used to it

/J


----------



## sugarbird (Dec 23, 2013)

Ah, grasshopper (reference to the old TV show "King Fu"), the river of life has many twists and turns, and is sometimes placid and sometimes rough. You change, as do your friends and loved ones...and that's all good...it's in part what makes life such an adventure! What makes others happy may or may not do so for you...try to know yourself, and note the things that "feel right" to you - try to do more of that and less of the stuff that feels unhappy/stupid/bad/evil. My experience has been that if you learn what makes you happy and you do that, you will discover others who like that stuff too. 

Oh, and uh, BTW? I'd say some of the most miserable SOB's I've known have been dirtbag solo sailors on broke down, derelict old boats, who piss and moan over their beer about why they haven't been able to hook up with the girl of their dreams (Victoria Secret lingerie model type is what they usually have in mind). I'm not saying that's you, but be realistic...the path you've chosen is not one that has universal appeal. Good luck though!


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

I hope you'll take the following in the spirit in which it is intended. I honestly do not wish to offend anyone, but...

You sound a lot like I did when I was 25 years old. I thought I "knew myself" when I graduated from high school, also. Now, at nearly 60 years old, I realize what a complete lame idiot I was. Nobody who just graduated from high school knows enough about life, or has enough varying experiences, to even come close to "knowing" themselves.

Spending more than a very small amount of time worrying about this kind of stuff is just a stupid waste. Instead of wondering if you "know yourself," get out and live your life. It is only by gathering many, various experiences, over the course of your life, that you can ever have a meaningful "self" to know.

I sincerely wish you a good life. I won't, however, wish you "good luck," because another thing you'll learn as you get older is that who you are is shaped more by the way you deal with the bad luck that life will throw at you, than by anything else. So perhaps the best I can wish for you is that when you DO experience bad luck, you will respond to it well.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

this is a GREAT thread

anybody who doesnt ask these questions hasnt really searched inside much...

oh hell yeah I was a philosopher, budhist and knew my **** when I was fresh from high school

then I got the travel bug...and started questioning again

then I got deeply religuous, then saw the world...then got deeply philosophical again

then I was getting into my late 20 and changed or found my career...then work, then travel then blah blah blah blah 6 years passed and now Im married and have a newborn

now its diapers and worrying about bills...I see myslef having a crisis in a few years, look inwards and change paths again...this time with my family...

I laugh out loud because just a few months ago...while I had my baby my first born in arms I wrote a very detailed and long letter to my confidant and spanish friend who knows me to my soul...

and it was basically titled WHO AM I? what have I become? is it me? am I still I? that sort of thing

not that sprituality or the mind is age dependant but I can say that Im a process or a couple of steps in front of you...still learning, always experiencing, always changing

as you will and as others have said you will experience

being on a boat solo, soul searching is one great gift you have...

there are many who never get the time, or day or hour or minute to even space out one second cause life is so harsh, or tough...or time consuming.

...accept that you are a truly blessed person, because just being able to think about these things means you well *ARE*...

cheers


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

killarney_sailor said:


> ...What you probably need to do is discover who the new you might be.


Agree. Otherwise you're saying you don't want to evolve, grow, learn, hurt, feel pain and would rather stay safe and warm where that [insert #] year old used to be when life was all unicorns and Cheetos.

Don't get stuck on Thoreau as your guiding light. Remember that he burned down about 300 acres of what he based Walden woods on and nearly took out the town when he was finished.


----------



## fryewe (Dec 4, 2004)

You sound bored.

You also sound nostalgic for "life as you knew it."

Sorry...it's gone.

Re-kindle your curiosity...you'll never be bored or boring if you do.

Three rules:
Be the only person that controls your happiness.
Never lose your sense of humor.
Live a vigorous life to find its meaning.

Finally I'll say that if one of your primary gripes is that the fishing isn't as good where you are now as where you used to be you have one sweet life.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

aka 1st world syndrome...


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

You could always do like this Reid Stowe:

1000days.net - Home

But don't be upset if you end up like this:


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

I couldnt watch all of it...what did happen to him in the end? didnt he get his girl pregnant, she left midway trhough the 1000 days or something and then I cant remember...

weird guy for sure...

well apparently he made it 1152 days at sea...jajaja


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

christian.hess said:


> I couldnt watch all of it...what did happen to him in the end? didnt he get his girl pregnant, she left midway trhough the 1000 days or something and then I cant remember...
> 
> weird guy for sure...
> 
> well apparently he made it 1152 days at sea...jajaja


Yes he got his, as I recall teenage, girlfriend pregnant and she bailed ship. They apparently are back together now. I think the three are now running his boat as some sort of "pirate themed" day charter boat.

weird is an understatement. A bit self aggrandizing as well, and not entirely grounded to reality or truth.


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

1


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

man time flies...I remember reading the latitude updates about him...

4 years ago already! yikes!


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

You may like this book:

10% Happier: How I Tamed the Voice in My Head, Reduced Stress Without Losing My Edge, and Found Self-Help That Actually Works--A True Story: Dan Harris: 9780062265425: Amazon.com: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41J4kj2lhsL


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

You may like this book:

10% Happier: How I Tamed the Voice in My Head, Reduced Stress Without Losing My Edge, and Found Self-Help That Actually Works--A True Story: Dan Harris: 9780062265425: Amazon.com: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41J4kj2lhsL


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

sharkbait said:


> When facing an existential crisis, I found that beer and hookers help.


This works, unless of course that is what caused said existential crisis.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

In case you missed this speech; it seems to fit here.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Coastlife247 said:


> So I'm an introvert. Have always been the inward thinker bored with small talk, and only really paying attention to conversations that interest me or I find perplexing.
> 
> *So when I meet girls I steer clear of I live on a sailboat unless they specifically ask. Because it only describes a thing I do not who I am. *
> 
> ...


First things first, figure out how to use your iPhone and remove that sig file of "Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk" if you are bored with small talk --- which is one of the many pleasantries that the human species does --- then you should really be upset with the people who input a boring statement in every internet post they make.

2) Why would you a) not want to let people know where you live, which could be one of the most interesting things about you. Also b) living on a boat *IS* who you are... just as the fact I own a small house in one town and rent an apartment in another is part of who I am. It might not be all of who you are, but it is fact... if you met someone who lived in a teepee, it would be part of who s/he is as well.

To me it sounds like you want to re-invent who you are --- even if it is to re-invent who you were....

Maybe you have heard the saying: "If you don't know where you are going --- any road will get you there."

Now if you know where you want to go --- then get out a map and plot your course. If you want to be a gigolo living on a boat -- living the gravy life of one night stands --- I think you might have plotted your course already.

What were you, that you want to be... head for that. But I would ask yourself, do you want that...which is going to be hard, since how do you 'un-educate' yourself?

Maybe you should run for Commodore of your yacht club.


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

1


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Wonder if Coast is lost to the forum, but found himself...


Not sure if it is the case here, but often people ask for advice, they don't want to hear.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes, he turned himself into the authorities after he saw his photo on a milk carton...he is not lost anymore! Hallelujah, he has been saved!


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

jameswilson29 said:


> Yes, he turned himself into the authorities after he saw his photo on a milk carton...he is not lost anymore! Hallelujah, he has been saved!


in art class we would turn those milk cartons into sailboats..


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

If you want to figure out how to quit being an extrovert and find chicks...
...quit reading Thoreau. 1. It is a celebration of solitary acetism, hardly the best choice for someone wanting to figure out how to interact with people and himself. 2. It is a loner cliche that reeks of doom, second only in dismal creepiness to the "Catcher in the Rye" fascination of lone gunmen, and 3. It is pretentious.

There is no "finding" yourself. You already have. You are a guy who sits on his boat reading Thoreau. Searchign for a deeper self is just mental masturbation.

How does one find one's true self? Be the self you want to see. There. Done.

You are correct, living aboard does not define you, but it also doesn't have to confine you.


----------



## Mr. Bubs (Aug 21, 2013)

bljones said:


> It is pretentious.


Thank you for confirming my suspicions.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

where ever you go, there you are


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

Seaduction said:


> Some try religion.


Or a good therapist. Maybe join the merchant marine.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Coastlife247 said:


> The one night stands are fun, but how do I use the most of the minimalist lifestyle I have.


You're 25 so I would just rearrange the wording in the above quote. Example: "I will make the most of my liveaboard lifestyle I have by having fun one night stands."

I haven't had enough sleep to give a more thoughtful reply but if I get caught up on sleep (or significantly) more deprived, I'll be in a better state to give my thoughts. Btw I lived aboard 10 years and for me liveaboard was a better one word introduction than any other at the time.

Medsailor

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Švejk (May 7, 2014)

Enjoy your Walden but remember Kierkegaard...

"Life is not a problem to be solved, but a reality to be experienced."


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

MedSailor said:


> You're 25 so I would just rearrange the wording in the above quote. Example: "I will make the most of my liveaboard lifestyle I have by having fun one night stands."
> 
> I haven't had enough sleep to give a more thoughtful reply but if I get caught up on sleep (or significantly) more deprived, I'll be in a better state to give my thoughts. Btw I lived aboard 10 years and for me liveaboard was a better one word introduction than any other at the time.
> 
> ...


Maybe the name of his boat is anagram


----------



## Tacmedic (Jan 1, 2014)

Sounds to me like you need to stop thinking so much and start living your life. The choices that you make while living your life and how you deal with the consequences of your choices is one way to find your self. When I was in the Navy my first sea daddy, a Chief Petty Officer named Pulaski told that "every day you waste by not living your life brings you one day closer to a life not lived". That was the best advice I ever received. You can take that advice or leave it, but I doubt very much that a prolonged pity party will help you figure out what it is that you are looking for.


----------



## PassMeBy (Jun 12, 2014)

How to answer. Reading HDT now (again) in my 50s. Made more (and less) sense to me after 30 years. He was right mostly about simple living. Too busy making a living to have a life is just silly.

As was said above. If you are already a live aboard and like it, you already know a lot about yourself. Explore Asperger's syndrome. You may be lightly affected. Idle chat turns you off. Don't quite "get" relationships. Prefer aloneness (together is stressfull).

Advice? Do what you fear. Explore your boundaries. Build up a huge file of stories by doing stuff and failing. The funniest and most interesting stories are born of failures. (just don't do stupid things that get you killed, like kayaking to Hawaii.)


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

PassMeBy said:


> ... You may be lightly affected...


Lightly???


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

If one night stands, drinking with your friends and living on a sailboat at age 25 doesn't make you happy..............try 25 years in a dead end cubicle job with a nasty boss and lots of deadlines.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't need to rediscover myself, I know exactly who I am.
All I need, is to sail more so that I can be that guy.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

BubbleheadMd said:


> I don't need to rediscover myself, I know exactly who I am.
> All I need, is to sail more so that I can be that guy.












MedSailor


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaah you guys crack me up

needed that!

peace


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

BubbleheadMd said:


> I don't need to rediscover myself, I know exactly who I am.
> All I need, is to sail more so that I can be that guy.


back in my teens and early twenties( a time that coincided with a lot of my offshore sailing) I got a lot of crap for trying to rediscover myself...

I used to play the whole philosophical card and religous wordly guy and basically those older than me told me to do one of 2 things:

1. go screw myself
2. do it, but stop talking about it!

dont know what happened or the processes that got me to where I am, dont know if its better, I think spiritually Im poorer, however I have a dose of realism and sageness that I didnt have before, cause thats what life TEACHES you...

so who knows really...

In the end I couldnt agree more...I need more sailing less chit chat...

peace guys


----------



## tgzzzz (Sep 7, 2005)

Tempest said:


> Can you describe the " Self you used to know so well" ? What is it about that person that you want to re-discover?
> ...
> 
> *Are you waiting for Godot?*


I can read no further but I gots to say that a 25 yr old ain't gonna know what waiting for Godot is all about.

I avoid Sailnet for years on end because of these kinds of posts.

How can so many you put up with this crap so politely?

WTF!!!!!!!???????

He said one night stands but he meant one hand stands.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

tg, the title pretty much summed it up. You could have ignored it and saved yourself however much time it took you to read it. Since most of your posts are only complaining about SailNet posts, perhaps this isn't the right forum for you.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

why does everyone have to re-discover


I'm still looking for the first discover... I'm Chris Columbus looking for my soul ;-)

Hope I can trade for spices or spicy


----------



## tgzzzz (Sep 7, 2005)

DRFerron said:


> tg, the title pretty much summed it up. You could have ignored it and saved yourself however much time it took you to read it. Since most of your posts are only complaining about SailNet posts, perhaps this isn't the right forum for you.


Perhaps, Donna, perhaps. This is your second similar comment even though I understood your point the first time. Is Sailnet just for head-nodders? Are critical views not allowed? Is everyone equal but some are more equal? I say again: "How can so many you put up with this crap so politely?"

In these halcyon times of trophies for showing up with a good attitude, and calling Social Services on your parents, I am one of the last bastion of folk who think people should be responsible for what they do and say.

When I see or hear BS, I call it. The ignore argument works both ways.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

If I could be 25 again, I would drop Thoreau overboard and focus on the one night stands as much as possible.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

tgzzzz said:


> Perhaps, Donna, perhaps. This is your second similar comment even though I understood your point the first time. Is Sailnet just for head-nodders? Are critical views not allowed?


Certainly critical views are allowed. Even boorish views. But come on. Certainly you have _something_ positive to offer? When you keep saying "This is why I left SailNet" I just wonder why you stick around. Evidently it's just to be contrary and condescending without offering anything to help your fellow sailor, which is the point of this place.



tgzzzz said:


> ...I am one of the last bastion of folk who think people should be responsible for what they do and say.


Wow. Is this your idea of "leaving your ego at the door"? I've come across many people on this forum and in real life who think the same. You are _not_ The Most Interesting Person.

And yes. When you start off with an attitude, I kinda can't ignore you as it's my job around here to make sure that attitude doesn't get out of hand. If all you want to do is mock people and start arguments we have forums set aside for that. Take it there.


----------



## Mr. Bubs (Aug 21, 2013)

tgzzzz said:


> When I see or hear BS, I call it. The ignore argument works both ways.


So...you call BS on yourself then? How does that work?


----------



## tgzzzz (Sep 7, 2005)

Geez Donna, now ya got ol Mr. Bubs all fired up and wanting explanations! No one can counter his incisive thrusts. But this isn't about me. I was responding to what I considered a silly callow post. That's all, folks. Move on, nothing to see here. Don't go all Jerry Springer on me.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

tgzzzz said:


> Perhaps, Donna, perhaps. This is your second similar comment even though I understood your point the first time. Is Sailnet just for head-nodders? Are critical views not allowed? Is everyone equal but some are more equal? I say again: "How can so many you put up with this crap so politely?"
> 
> In these halcyon times of trophies for showing up with a good attitude, and calling Social Services on your parents, I am one of the last bastion of folk who think people should be responsible for what they do and say.
> 
> When I see or hear BS, I call it. The ignore argument works both ways.


the issue is it seems you think you are the only one, the last bastion as you say has a lot more people who think like that...than you think.

perhaps one needs to think outside the box a bit more and understand you are not the only one

respectfully

ps. I agree...however, head nodding isnt whats going on here, you can see there are various interpretations of the ops post, and varied responses spanning many generations, in fact I think 3 generations have responded with interesting thoughts and opinions.

peace


----------



## sailvayu (Feb 3, 2013)

If you don't know where you are going, any road will take you there.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

The search for self is sometimes complicated by not being able to find your asss with either hand. This fairly common affliction is one of the interesting aspects of SN ;which the reader can filter through personal values and opinions.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

ajajajajaajaja


----------



## appick (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm coming late to the little get together but I'll say this. 

Does your boat have an engine? 

Good take it apart. I mean all the way every nut bolt, screw, spring, bearing, gasket, ect.

Ok now put it back together replacing any bad or worn out parts. Put in all new gaskets and seals. You'll learn alot about yourself and how you deal with bad situations. In the end when you've put it back together for the third time to fix all the things you screwed up the first two times, you'll have the added benefit of a rebuilt or at least serviced engine. You'll have learned how to save your future self lots of money and hopefully fed that curiosity. 

I do some of my best thinking in the garage/ contorted around the engine compartment.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

wise words my friend...

I know a lot of mechanics who think that way...while doing the stuff its like rebuilding a life, take it apart fix what needs to be fixed and get it all back together and bam your in business

I love rebuilding engines

it never ceases to amaze me when an engine kicks over after a rebuild...despite doing it myself I really never beleive it when it braaps to life!

jajaja


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

The parade of Last Bastions is beginning to look like a Bangkok traffic jam.


----------



## tgzzzz (Sep 7, 2005)

christian.hess said:


> the issue is it seems you think you are the only one, the last bastion as you say has a lot more people who think like that...than you think.
> 
> perhaps one needs to think outside the box a bit more and understand you are not the only one
> 
> ...


I see you have this all figured out but Cap, and I mean this in the nicest possible way: You have posted 20 something times across the board here in the last 24 hours. I get you are not jumping my bones and that's not my comment. Here's my comment: WTF are you thinking posting 24 times a day? Donna, close yer ears: WTF are you thinking sir?

Fuggitabout my grumpy ass, do you think we're all hanging here waiting for you to dump a load of wisdom like some seagull overhead?

Man, Sir, Dude I don't get it. What in the world would empower someone [you] to post 20 times in 24 hours and think it's OK?

My original ***** about the OP was just that ... a comment, but now that you have taken it upon yerself to straighten things out ... man o man: WTF are you thinking?

I repeat: 20 posts in 24 hours????????????????????????????? Are you a honey bee?

You signed on last year. Bet you've wondered how we made it this long without you.

[Mr Bubs, this is what I mean about calling BS. Is that enuf 'splaining for you Lucy?]

JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

There's a fine bit of verbage performed with nice irony by Chief Dan George in "the Outlaw Josie Wales" refering to what the indians had done as they were repeatedly faced with white contempt and military defeat... He says they "endeavoured to persevere"......
sometimes as im idling out the creek just to be away from earth awhile...that phrase gets me smiling to recognize having the privelege of handling any kind of boat at all is a wonderful freedom not available to most of mankind.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

tgzzzz said:


> I see you have this all figured out but Cap, and I mean this in the nicest possible way: You have posted 20 something times across the board here in the last 24 hours. I get you are not jumping my bones and that's not my comment. Here's my comment: WTF are you thinking posting 24 times a day? Donna, close yer ears: WTF are you thinking sir?
> 
> Fuggitabout my grumpy ass, do you think we're all hanging here waiting for you to dump a load of wisdom like some seagull overhead?
> 
> ...


1. since you hide behind a fake name with nothing to answer too I wont bother.
2. its the insolent pricks like you that make this site, other forums a nuissance...not me.
3. if you would learn how to read you would see that in no place or time did I insult you, unlike you.
4.your right I shouldnt post as much as I do...sometimes in life as you should know things change...
5. you should get laid, whatever you are...seems you are wound up a bit too tight.

take care whatever tgzzz means


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

tgzzzz said:


> blah... blah... blah... me... me... me.. blah... blah... blah...


I bet you're fun to have at a party.

MedSailor


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

tdw said:


> The parade of Last Bastions is beginning to look like a Bangkok traffic jam.


The Bangkok traffic jam is much preferable, at least you can stop at a girly bar and get free wifi.


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

1


----------

